# Configuring problem



## Saeediranzad (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD 10 on my laptop (triple boot with Linux/Manjaro and Windows 8.1). I also istalled Enlightenment and then XDM and then X.Org.(I didn't know X.Org is necessary for every other window manager). But now I can not run E17. 


```
#Xorg -configure
Xorg: command not found
```


```
#pkg install lsof
Updating repository catalogue
```


```
#startx
xauth:file /root/.serverauth.1866 does not exist. (every time I try, the number changes)
xauth:(argv):1:bad display name "saeedbsd0" in "list" command.
xauth:(stdin):1: bad display name "saeedbsd0" in "add" command.
```
... and it continues. I think I forgot something. Please give me a clue or a link at least.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 8, 2013)

Can you run `xinit` instead of `startx`?



			
				Saeediranzad said:
			
		

> I didn't know Xorg is necessary for every other window manager


In a client-server relation, a client (a window manager) needs a server (xorg-server) to connect to.


----------



## Saeediranzad (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you.

```
#xinit
Xinit: unable to run server "X": No such file or directory
Use the --option, or make sure that /usr/local/bin is in your path 
and that "X" is a program or a link to the right type of server for your display
```
I guess there is something somewhere which is not configured right. Should I add 
	
	



```
xdm-enable="YES"
```
 to rc.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2013)

It looks like x11/xorg isn't installed completely, you seem to be missing a few bits and pieces.


----------



## Saeediranzad (Dec 9, 2013)

That's right. I tried to re-install X.Org. 

```
pkg install
```
 does not work for me. Then I tried ports and got "Error code 1" for many elements. Now I have to re-install the ISO image. Unfortunately every thing I had installed will be lost. I wish there was a "Repair" for the Live CD.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 9, 2013)

Saeediranzad said:
			
		

> That's right.
> I tried to re-install xorg.
> 
> ```
> ...


Unless you tell us exactly how you've configured your system (e.g. any pkg(8) configuration) and what errors you're getting (word for word), there's no way we can help you.



			
				Saeediranzad said:
			
		

> Now I have to re-install the ISO image.
> Unfortunately every things I had installed will be lost.


No, that's really wrong. You shouldn't have to reinstall the entire system just because X.Org wasn't properly installed. First start by getting pkg(8) to work (see the handbook).

By the way, in your first post you mentioned installing sysutils/lsof. Is it running properly now?


----------



## Saeediranzad (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you and sorry @Beastie. I hadn't do any thing by myself. Every thing I did was according to handbook. (rc.conf and ttys). I tried to install Xorg again, but it didn't work. Anyway, last night I saw the new FreeBSD release on Distrowatch and I downloaded and installed it. I installed X.Org and Enlightenment successfully. Now I can run Enlightenment, but still see this error:


```
#startx
xauth:file /root/.serverauth.1866 does not exist. (every time I try, the number changes)
xauth:(argv):1:bad display name "saeedbsd0" in "list" command.
xauth:(stdin):1: bad display name "saeedbsd0" in "add" command.
```

and the numbers in the first line and with PC name change every time. lsof was just an example. I used to get that error for every package which I wanted to install.


----------



## Saeediranzad (Dec 11, 2013)

It's me again.

 When I type `startx` something runs, but it is not e17, it's TWM. When I use `enlightenment_start` after many lines it says:

```
Enlightenment found Evas can't load SVG files. Check Evas has SVG loader support.
```

 From time to time this line appears on my CLI:

```
saeedbsd last message repeated 20 times.
```
What is it?
 I tried to install Acrobat Reader 9 from ports and I got this error:

```
acroreadwrapper-0.0.**** requires kernel source to be installed 
Error code 1
Stop
```

I tried to say every thing in detail. Hope to see a solution.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 11, 2013)

Saeediranzad said:
			
		

> ```
> #startx
> xauth:file /root/.serverauth.1866 does not exist. (every time I try, the number changes)
> ```


What's sure is that X.Org now works, so stop running it while being logged in as root. Also, the above is not an error as far as I know. `startx` does a lot more than is really needed (on single-user desktop systems) and I personally haven't used it in many years. Try `xinit` instead.



			
				Saeediranzad said:
			
		

> When I type `startx` something runs, but it is not e17, it's TWM.


You probably don't have the right command in .xinitrc. What does `cat ~/.xinitrc` return?



			
				Saeediranzad said:
			
		

> ```
> saeedbsd last message repeated 20 times.
> ```
> What is it?


What does it say just before that line?



			
				Saeediranzad said:
			
		

> I tried to install Acrobat Reader 9 from ports and I got this error:
> 
> ```
> acroreadwrapper-0.0.**** requires kernel source to be installed
> ```


I've never used Acrobat Reader on FreeBSD so I can't help much with that. Is there any good reason you need it? There are some very good (and free, open-source) alternatives such as graphics/xpdf.

Other than that, maybe you should do what it says: install the FreeBSD system source (at least that's how I understand it). Grab the ISO and run `tar -C / -xvzf src.txz`. Of course I may be completely mistaken as I've never used Acrobat Reader.


----------



## Saeediranzad (Dec 12, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> You probably don't have the right command in .xinitrc. What does `cat ~/.xinitrc` return?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

 `$xinit` results in a white terminal in a blank (and black) screen. When I exit I see some comments among which these are important:

```
xinit failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument
xinit: connection to X server lost.
waiting for X server to shutdown 
failed to unset mtrr: No such file or directory.
```



```
# cat ~/.xinitrc
cat: /root/.xinitrc: No such file or directory
```

The repeating message appears at intervals, no matter what I am doing. In addition when I boot FreeBSD it stalls at these two lines for about one minute or more.

```
Starting sendmail_submit.
              Starting sendmail_msp_queue.
```

I installed xpdf and quitt the Acrobat reader. Thank you! However, I still can't run E17.


----------



## trh411 (Dec 12, 2013)

Create an ~/.xinitrc file with the following minimal contents:

```
#!/bin/sh
exec /usr/local/bin/enlightenment_start
```
and try running startx/xinit again.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 12, 2013)

Saeediranzad said:
			
		

> ```
> # cat ~/.xinitrc
> cat: /root/.xinitrc: No such file or directory
> ```


And again, please stop running Xorg as root. Xorg seems to be installed and to run properly since TWM is working fine. Anything else is probably caused by a bug in (or misconfiguration of) Enlightenment. Perhaps you should create a new thread for that specific problem.


----------



## Saeediranzad (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you @trh411. I did what you said. but again this error.

```
xauth: file /home/saeed/serverauth.1047 does not exist.
```
and after exit, this:

```
failed to set mtrr
```
I created a new thread in WindowManagers > Other WM.

Thank you @Beastie.  As you said I didn't run Xorg as root.


----------

